# Phun Physiology Phact(s) #2



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

One of our members wanted to know what the term for a plant's ability to sense gravity was.

Gravitropism- Plant growth in response to gravity. This is what enables the plant to put roots in the ground and not in the air.

-or-

Gravity Potential- The affect of gravity on the free energy of water within the plant. It's the loss of ability for water to move about in a plant and to do biological or chemical work, such as move dissolved mineral nutrients or photosynthates and metabolites.

Remember, always have fun with your plants!

Botanically yours,
Phil


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Great Phil! Love your series with fun fysiology! Keep up the good work! =D


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very interesting info!


----------

